# What to do with starter Plugs??



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 29, 2007)

I got 12 starter plugs with my Organic Grow set kit.

I plan on doing the paper towl/dvd case thing to germinate.

So does that mean, I dont even need starter plugs at all?

Or do I germinate the seeds, then place into the starter plug
and then the starter plug with seed into the soil i plan to grow.

Or go straight to the soil with out the start plugs, like many seen to do.

Thanks..


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 30, 2007)

you can do eather start them in papertowel than put them in plugs, you can germ start them right in the plugs, or you can germ start them in soil. whatever works forya


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd germinate them in the paper towel, then stick them in the starter plugs and put it in the soil  

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 30, 2007)

Starter plugs are meant for germinating seeds. Why bother with paper towels at all


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 30, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Starter plugs are meant for germinating seeds. Why bother with paper towels at all


 
If I use them, i want to make sure i use them right?

Do I plant the plugs into the pot??

do I bury the seed  in the plug?

How moist do i make the plug??

if I do it, i want to do it right the first time. only got 12.

:fid:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 30, 2007)

> Do I plant the plugs into the pot??


Yes, but not right now. You only put them into a pot once you can see roots emerging from the plug.


> do I bury the seed in the plug?


Yes, drop the seed into a hole 1 cm deep. Carefully cover it over. I like to use a match for making the hole.


> How moist do i make the plug??


Keep it damp, not dry and not sopping wet.


> if I do it, i want to do it right the first time. only got 12.


 
If in doubt, try a few both ways, see what you're happiest with. I just can't see the point in having to make unnecessary transfers, when it can all be done in the plug.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 30, 2007)

How do I keep the plug up??

Its basically lose in a sealed baggie right now.
Do i have to jerry rig something to suspend it?
or buy a pot for the plug.

thanks for your help


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 30, 2007)

It should stand upright by itself ... mine does  :rofl:


----------



## RPMS (Sep 30, 2011)

If I soak my seeds for 24 hours and then deposit them in starter plugs (which I keep moist by having them sit in a water bath? how deep?), do I keep them in the dark until I see a seedling poking out of the plug?

I could just keep them in my grow box, but would need to keep peeking inside?

Help would be appreciated.


----------



## RPMS (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks for the info about depth. I'm really confused about light during germination. I just came back from a hydroponic store at which the proprietor told me she uses starter plugs, moist, in a dome and she keeps fluorescent light on 24 hours a day. She claims that seedlings need light immediately to orient their roots down and send their shoots up.

Sounds sensible: do you keep a light in while seeds are germinating?

She also said keep the plugs in the dome until two-to-three leaves show. Then put in netpots. She said that reduces stress on the babies.

Again, advice anyone.


----------



## RPMS (Oct 1, 2011)

Excellent; many thanks.


----------

